# Heart Rate Chest Strap



## smokeysmoo (4 Feb 2018)

Anyone got one gathering dust?

Needs to work with Technogym cardio equlequip if that matters, oh and needs to be *ahem* large 

Let me know


----------



## colly (16 Feb 2018)

Think I have a Garmin chest strap somewhere. Any good ?

Mind you I would have to locate it first.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2018)

BTwin ones work with Garmin so may work with your stuff used to be really cheap no idea now


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Feb 2018)

colly said:


> Think I have a Garmin chest strap somewhere. Any good ?
> 
> Mind you I would have to locate it first.


I would think so, let me know if you can find it buddy and we'll sort something out


----------



## colly (17 Feb 2018)

Hi

I found the strap. Im pretty sure it has new batteries in. They are inexpensive anyway.
Let me know your address and ill stick it in the post you you.

I dont want anything for it. Just make a token donation to Yorkshire Air Ambulance or some such

Colin


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Mar 2018)

I received this from colly but unfortunately it isn't compatible with the Technogym and Polar machines at the gym I use 

So with collys blessing it's being offered to any other CC'er who may have use of it HERE


----------



## broady (15 Mar 2018)

Are the gym ones Bluetooth or Ant+?


----------

